# Shimano Calais Bait Caster



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 9, 2008)

Got my Bass Pro Fishing Fever circular in the mail last week. While looking through the flier, I noticed that they had the Shimano Calais Baitcast Reel priced at $649.99. My initial reaction was to hurry on over and pick-up a couple of these bargains before they ran out. Luckily, I cooled off before I got in my truck.

Does anyone own any of these fish catching miracles? How is it doing for you?


----------



## hookedonbass (Apr 9, 2008)

Hooty, saw that "Special" too. I can't in good conscience spend that kind of money on a fishing reel. I bought a couple of Curados and like to had a stroke. 

I ended up buying about a half dozen of the Pflueger Trions and have had them about a year. They are fine for the money ($110). I still have several old Browning's, Abu's and Lew's that work great and didn't cost nothing like what these reels cost today.


----------



## Oldgold Buck (Apr 9, 2008)

Hooty Hoot said:


> Shimano Calais Baitcast Reel priced at $649.99.


----------



## willec (Apr 10, 2008)

$49.99 for a reel and $600.00 for the Shimano label!!!!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 10, 2008)

willec said:


> $49.99 for a reel and $600.00 for the Shimano label!!!!!!!




i agree that the price is outrageous, but i also think that shimano makes the best baitcaster's out there.  i have 1 scorpion (japan model), 2 currado's and 1 cardif (which i rarely use).  if you plan on spending the money on a shimano, you are best suited to get the japanese version from japantackle.com  that is where i got my scorpion.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I agree that shimano is one of the best I have some Citica's and Curado's but for 650 bucks that thing ought to cast itself, set the hook itself, and reel the fish in itself.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 18, 2008)

Well... I gotta admit.. I own one.  But its not the DC model.  It sits on my GLoomis IMX STR1084 steehead rod.  Im from the Pacific northwest and fish  steelhead and salmon.  I can tell you this.  If your sitting on the side of a river and hook a big steelhead that wants to head back to the ocean, the silky smooth drag of the calais is very, very nice.  Ive had a couple fish almost spool me and I absolutly love that reel.  It casts silky smooth as well.  However, I woulnd't pay $650 for one of the new Calais DC's.   I really like my dads chronarch as well.  Between the two of us we have Citica's, Curado's, chronarch's and my Calais.   If I bought a new one, it would be the chronarch.  I just don't think the calais is worth the extra money.  It is better, but not that much better..  But, I will be buried with my Shimano Bantam 201SG and my GLoomis IM6 STR1084 that I built as my high school senior project.  That pole has one 2 WA state steelhead derby's.  I love shimano reels and Loomis rods.... I just wish I had the money to blow on a new Sage steelhead rod......


----------



## BME013 (Jun 19, 2008)

I own one to but not the DC.
The calais DC will take a rpm reading of the spool every 1 one thounsans of a second to prevent back lash.  Yes it works

I have a calcutta dc and I can dump the spool of 12lb line off it with a 1/2 weight and a 66mh rod.

Try casting a fluke into the wind when distance is very important.
You will get a longer cast with the dc than a chronarch or curado


----------



## bulletboats (Aug 9, 2008)

I own several of the dc's.  Without a doubt the best reel ever. Only draw back is the wieght, it's heavy.  The other problem they only come in 7to1 gear.  If your interested in purchasing one I'll ship you a new in the box Calais DC for $510.


----------



## Lightninrod (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a few of the Calais(non-DC, 200 size) reels and a few of these Antares ARs which are the same as the Calais but in the 100 size.

Both are akin to Mercedes Benzs and/or Lexus when it comes to baitcasting reels.  They are smoother than any other reel(including my Japanese Daiwas) I've tried.  As was said, their drags are second-to-none and their finish puts other reels to shame.

Their only draw-back is their weight when compared to the light-weight Daiwas which I also love.


Dan


----------



## gamefish (Sep 21, 2008)

Both are akin to Mercedes Benzs and/or Lexus when it comes to baitcasting reels.  They are smoother than any other reel(including my Japanese Daiwas) I've tried.  As was said, their drags are second-to-none and their finish puts other reels to shame.


Dan[/QUOTE]



I purchased one about 4 years ago for about 300 dollars, though I had lost my mind then.  Feel like i made a good investment now?


----------

